
Julia set fractals used to design a 17 foot tall sculpture for Burning Man - pkshah
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/37793448/fractal-rock-a-math-inspired-sculpture-for-burning
======
pkshah
Check out our crowdfunding page at the link above and ask us questions here.
:)

